# Age???



## zakattack666 (Oct 25, 2013)

How old must u be to become a mason?

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 25, 2013)

Depends on jurisdiction. 18 usually or 21 in some places. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in less than a month going to be 15

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 26, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> I'm in less than a month going to be 15


At the moment you're too young to be a Freemason but if you're in America you could possible join the Order of Demolay.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^whats that?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.demolay.org/


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank


My Freemasonry HD


----------

